# P0420 SES light for EGR and whining noise, 2005 3.5



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

:givebeer:Check engine light came on a about a thousand miles ago and then turned off and on intermittently, yes of coarse I pulled the code and I believe it was the 0420 which was the EGR. I did extensive research and Nissan has a TSB for the 2005 year only 3.5 Altima for faulty pre-cats. Sure enough after risking the labor diag fee, Nissan called back and said that it is the pre-cat falling apart and little pieces of debris get sucked back into the EGR and cause the EGR to stick open. MPG was falling and idle was rough. Nissan covered this under the exhaust 80,000 mile warranty and are completing the work this morning. They also called and said that the whining noise was faintly coming from the engine on a cold start up at idle and that it was worn out timing chain guides. The car has 45,000 Miles on it so they said that it was covered and that Nissan has "updated" timing chain components that shouldn't wear as fast. Glad I took the car in when I did, they made it clear that debris could have easily made it into the cylinders and caused a bit more damage. Just thought I'd share this because it took me a long time to find info to diag this. i can't find the TSB online anymore but it was at one time so it applies to the 2005 3.5 Alty's. For anyone in the Phoenix area this dealership and service adviser was great.

Power Nissan Chandler (Gilbert Rd. and 202)
Service Adviser: Rick McVey
(480) 461-4300

:newbie:


----------

